# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Extra energie tegen vermoeidheid

## FRANCOIS580

Extra energie tegen vermoeidheid

*Lang niet iedereen reageert niet even enthousiast over de komst van de lente. Ruim 500000 landgenoten kampen in het vroege voorjaar met lentemoeheid en ernstig energietekort. Wat zijn de oorzaken van voorjaarsmoeheid en tekort aan energie en hoe kun je er aan verhelpen? Kunnen extra vitaminen of voedingssupplementen je helpen ontwaken uit je winterslaap om met volle teugen te genieten van het deugddoende buitenleven?* 

Wanneer vermoeidheid enkele weken aansleept, is medische tussenkomst noodzakelijk 
Iedereen kampt wel eens met een mindere conditie en vermoeidheid. Na zware lichamelijke of geestelijke inspanningen kunnen een gezonde voeding en een verkwikkende nachtrust wonderen doen, zodat je er daags nadien weer voluit tegen aan kan. Maar wat als je vermoeidheid blijft aanslepen? Duurt je vermoeidheid enkele weken of maanden, dan is medische hulp noodzakelijk. Zeker wanneer je s morgens vermoeid ontwaakt en maar niet op je normale toerental geraakt.

*Vitaminen en mineralen* 

Een langdurige vermoeidheid heeft vele oorzaken. Wie goed wil functioneren moet in de eerste plaats over een goede lichamelijke en geestelijke conditie beschikken. Dat kan alleen wanneer je concentratie aan vitaminen en mineralen in voldoende mate aanwezig zijn. Onze dagelijkse inname is opvallend klein in verhouding met andere voedingsstoffen als vetten, eiwitten en koolhydraten die we dagelijks naar binnen werken. Vitaminen en mineralen zijn nochtans noodzakelijk om je tegen de stress van alledag te beschermen. Een langdurig tekort kan je gezondheid in gevaar brengen. Wees ook niet té kwistig met de inname van vitaminen en voedingssupplementen, dat is even schadelijk voor je gezondheid dan té weinig.

Hou er rekening mee dat een voldoende dagelijks inname van vitaminen onvoldoende is om je gezondheid te garanderen. Mineralen, antioxydanten, oligo- elementen en vezels mogen evenmin ontbreken. Een kortstondige of een langere periode van vermoeidheid heeft vele oorzaken. De meest voorkomende zijn een te eenzijdige voeding, een te lage bloedsuikerspiegel of een slecht.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

Ik drink elke dag vit.C tablet met water vermengd. Ookal eet ik twee stuks fruit per dag. Ik merk dat mijn lichaam dat wel nodig heeft en de vermoeidheid tegen gaat.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora voor je toelichting!

----------


## nikado

Ik drink elke dag aloë verasap en een borreltje pomesteen power (sterke antioxidanten: granaatappel, mangosteen, druivenpitten, bosbessen,...).

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nikado voor je positieve bijdrage!

----------


## MB6

Aloe Vera sap is heel effectief tegen vermoeidheid! Aloe vera is de meest krachtigste plant en meer dat 200 voedingstoffen en werd vroeger als medicijnplant gebruikt. Het ongift, geneest vlug wonden en is ontstekingsremmend. 

Iedereen kent het wel omdat er vaak een fractie in producten wordt toegevoegd. Kun je nagaan was het doet met je lichaam wanneer je het gaat drinken. Het maakt je darmen aan de binnenkant schoon waardoor de vitamines beter opgenomen worden en heeft baat bij verschillende aandoeningen. 
Doe mee om in 3 maanden tijd zijn of haar lichaam te ontgiften, en te ervaren wat het met jou doet. Neem dan wel de pure sap van Forever living products wat de enige pure sap is van de grootste producent en leverancier op het gebied van Aloe vera. Dan weet je dat je goede kwaliteit hebt met het juiste keurmerk en 96,3% puur. 

Probeer het eens 3 maanden uit. Heel zelden komt het voor dat er een allergische reactie ontstaat en meestal is dit dan bij mensen die ook allergisch voor ui of knoflook zijn. We hebben een 30 dagen niet goed, geld terug garantie waar nauwelijks gebruik van gemaakt word, dit zegt genoeg. 

Je zult zien, afvalstoffen verdwijnen, in de eerste weken val je een beetje af. Mocht dit een probleem zijn dan kun je voor het eten bijenpollen gebruiken. Je zult zien dat je huid gaat stralen, en er een gloed op komt. Vervelende huidaandoeningen worden in de eerste instantie erger doordat je aan het ontgiften bent en het gif eruit moet maar uiteindelijk komt er een beter resultaat.

Het zou leuk zijn wanneer we dit met een aantal mensen te gelijk doen zodat we samen kunnen ervaren en van elkaar kunnen horen wat het met jou doet. Neem contact op voor meer informatie en ik wens iedereen een energiek gezond gevoel. 

Marianne [email protected] 023-5379634 of 06 139 89384

----------

